
A startup is buying teenagers' blood and selling it to the rich - Nitishshah700
http://mashable.com/2017/06/01/parabiosis-blood-transfusions-startup-silicon-valley/#r5xhlQ4q_OqL
======
ouid
What, exactly, is morally dubious about selling snake oil to billionaires?

